# Folding, Bagging, Barcoding, and Shipping



## Mulletboy (Feb 5, 2010)

I will try and be as detailed as possible so that this thread can be refferenced in the future.

I currently have close to 25 designs, in multpiple colors each, and different varieties, like long sleeve, short sleeve, tank top, etc.

I have been keeping them in a clean garage, stacked on top of each other, unfolded, in stacks of design, size, and color. 

Its getting to be too much. I need to organize, and be able to access everything in a much easier manner.

My idea is to buy a flip fold or similar, fold every shirt, bag it, label it with design, style, size, barcode, and put them into a plastic drawer system, that is organized.

I would like to do this in the easiest, most comprehensive way possible. I will do the folding, and I do not want my screen printer to do the folding or bagging.

I offer sizes XS (ladies)- XX (Men).

Here's what I think I need:


Plastic Shelf system with drawers (pretty easy)
Bags (Can I get away with one size of the flip top bags? 10x15?
Label maker (I am kinda lost here, but looked on www.barcoding.com, and it listed a FREE font for code 39, and suggested some printers. I just don't know where to get started.... Will my label maker print the barcode, size, style etc. on the label for me? Is it difficult? Will it also print my shipping labels from now on if I ship USPS through Paypal?
Boxes - When I ship the products to retailers, should my boxes be printed with my logo (I think so), Where is the best (cheapest) place to order those boxes? What size?
I know there is a lot here, but any help is appreciated. I have done my reading, but I kinda need it consolidated into one thread....


----------



## Mulletboy (Feb 5, 2010)

Mulletboy said:


> I will try and be as detailed as possible so that this thread can be refferenced in the future.
> 
> I currently have close to 25 designs, in multpiple colors each, and different varieties, like long sleeve, short sleeve, tank top, etc.
> 
> ...


Wow! Thanks for all of the responses!

Ok, here is where I am at.


Bags (Can I get away with one size of the flip top bags? 10x15? *Ordered from Uline. Flap lock 10"x15".... Folded half of the shirts with aflip fold. Need to get them in bags.*



Label maker (I am kinda lost here, but looked on www.barcoding.com, and it listed a FREE font for code 39, and suggested some printers. I just don't know where to get started.... Will my label maker print the barcode, size, style etc. on the label for me? Is it difficult? Will it also print my shipping labels from now on if I ship USPS through Paypal? *Still stuck here. Want something that will be capable of printing style#, color, Size, and barcode... Anyone?*

Boxes - When I ship the products to retailers, should my boxes be printed with my logo (I think so), Where is the best (cheapest) place to order those boxes? What size? *Havent ordered boxes yet. What are the standard boxes like you get when you order a case of shirts? Where Can I get them with my logo printed on them? Should I just get my printer to print them, or will it be cheaper from a box source?*


*New question - *What is a good box to ship flexfit stlye type hats in? Where can I order them? Anyone have a specific one they use?


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

Mulletboy said:


> Label maker (I am kinda lost here, but looked on www.barcoding.com, and it listed a FREE font for code 39, and suggested some printers. I just don't know where to get started.... Will my label maker print the barcode, size, style etc. on the label for me? Is it difficult? Will it also print my shipping labels from now on if I ship USPS through Paypal?


ZEBRA LP2844 is a great thermal printer, cheap labels and can print pretty much any label you need, comes with software that you can use to print the barcodes


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

We order blank shipping boxes from Uline (24"x16"x16" for ~100 shirts-$2 each) and print our logo on the sides ourselves. You could actually do this at home. You would just need a screen made with your image on it, a quart of waterbased ink (we use black), and a squeegee. I know Silkscreeningsupplies.com has a screen exposing service, so you could get all of these supplies from them.


----------



## Instant Classic (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey Mulletboy.

Here's what I've done, maybe some of it will be helpful to you.

Bags: I ordered 9 x 12 poly bags from an ebay seller that Rodney suggested. They are much cheaper than Uline. Here's the link.

Labels: I signed up for Endicia which so far looks really sweet. It takes care of pretty much everything as far as labels and mailing goes. I would suggest you check it out. It also has info about labels and printers. I have opted to use my Samsung Laser printer for now rather than spend the money on a thermal printer. That being said I ordered 2-up labels from onlinelabels.com I got 200 labels for $10.45 plus shipping.

Boxes: I don't use these yet but hope to down the line. I plan on creating a simple screen and printing my logo on easy fold mailers similar to those that Uline offers.

If you end up finding a good price for printed boxes I would love to hear it.

Good luck.


----------



## Mulletboy (Feb 5, 2010)

Unik Ink said:


> We order blank shipping boxes from Uline (24"x16"x16" for ~100 shirts-$2 each) and print our logo on the sides ourselves. You could actually do this at home. You would just need a screen made with your image on it, a quart of waterbased ink (we use black), and a squeegee. I know Silkscreeningsupplies.com has a screen exposing service, so you could get all of these supplies from them.


Thats awesome! So I wouldn't have to cure the ink?


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Mulletboy said:


> Thats awesome! So I wouldn't have to cure the ink?


No, the ink air dries in less than 10 minutes. We normally print up 100 at a time, and stand them upright in our shop to dry. It probably takes 45 minutes to print 100 boxes with a print on 2 sides.


----------



## Mulletboy (Feb 5, 2010)

Unik. Thanks for that! That is exactly how I will do it as well. Any idea if I could do the same thing on Poly bags?


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm not sure if the waterbased ink would stick to the polybags. Cardboard is a porous substrate and takes the waterbased ink well but I would think that it may dry on the plastic bags, but might wipe off easily.


----------



## Mulletboy (Feb 5, 2010)

kevingoorijan said:


> My suggestion for the printer will be ZEBRA LP2844, same as dptk said.


 
Thanks Kevin. I actually just picked one up for 100.00 from a friend. Only thing is it didnt come with software. Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## TWS_Birmingham (May 2, 2010)

LP 2844-Z

Try here


----------

